# Two great movies this summer



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Check out my posts on 2 great movies.

Mr & Ms Smith 
and
Batman Begins

I highly recommend both movies. A little change from the scifi hit Star Wars Ep3.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Although I haven't seen it, I feel that Mr. & Mrs. Smith is just one of those "formula" movies. I can pretty much anticipate what happens. Besides, I think I saw all the "good" parts in the preview that I saw with my nerd friends when we saw Star Wars on opening night. 

Just my 2 cents. 
Batman looks decent..


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

heres a good one-it surprised me it was so good, in fact.
THE LONGEST YARD with adam sandler (barf)
...although he's pretty easy to ignore since the rest of the cast outshines him. great football stuff, absolutely true to the origional script (with a big red herring thrown in for y'all who remember the fate of the origional 'caretaker') and topping it all off....
beefcake!
BEEFCAAAAKE!
not to mention some of the most HUMONGOUS human beings ive ever seen in my life. whoever carried the craft service for this set probably made a fortune!


----------

